
Learning to code will eventually be as useful as learning Ancient Greek - 10-6
https://work.qz.com/1135017/learning-to-code-will-eventually-be-as-useful-as-learning-ancient-greek/?utm_source=Quartzaw&kwp_0=605580&kwp_4=2148932&kwp_1=897266
======
rsyring
"The need for humans to code will gradually disappear for all but the most
specialized situations. Platforms will enable humans to describe in natural
spoken or written language what they’d like computers to accomplish. The
coding will occur behind the computational scenes. We won’t code so much as
direct and request. Ultimately, coding isn’t the point. The objective is to
define and communicate what we want computational systems to do."

This is such bullshit. Anyone who has spent time with business users trying to
figure out exactly what they need (not necessarily the same as what they want)
and then followed that up with actually engineering and building the software
knows that this process is incredibly complex, full of need to make
assumptions for the business user, and full of an incredible number of
decisions necessary on the part of the devs to come up with quality code that
does the job.

AI will certainly play a greater part in our lives in the future, but it's not
going to replace coders in any significant way in my lifetime. And as the
owner of a custom software development firm, I'm literally betting my
financial future on this and not losing ANY sleep over AI's encroachment into
this space.

------
xor_null
I think, just because you can do it yourself, doesn't mean i want to do it
myself. Sure, i can cook that sophisticated asian dish myself, but no, I don't
want to. The same goes with problem solving by applying technology.

And yes, the first sentence was meant suggestive, because, well...it also
supports my point.

